# Andy's Web Tools



## Craig

Anybody have experience with Andy's Tools?

My company is considering setting up an additional website and separate LLC to sell a product. The product is great and the timing is likely very good, but we have small funds for promoting it...and I'm also not a very good salesman.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The fellow needs to learn how to promote his own product better before he can help others do it. He only has a PR1 site.

The cost for what he offers is pretty high. You can host a site for much less.

I think you'd be better of with this: Build a Website - Create a Blog - Squarespace

Just remember that there are no shortcuts to being found on the web. Just because you build a website doesn't mean you'll be found. Your best bet is to find a community of interest around your product and participate on it. I also recommend building a blog around the product and creating a lot of content that is focused on the keywords you want people to find.


----------



## Craig

Thanks Rich. I'm looking at Squarespace right now.


----------



## Hippo

I say bite the bullet and buy Dreamweaver, the learning curve is really not that bad and you will be in a position to maintain and improve your site as you want to at the pace you want.

What has been said is quite right, a web site will not generate any sales on its own, it has to be part of a marketing campaign.


----------

